# Acer Aspire Predator High End PC



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Hey Leute,
da ich ja auf der Suche nach einem Schönen PC bin der nicht so Leicht zu Beschädigen ist und Standhaft ist, ich wollt ich mal Fragen ob einer von euch sich einen Acer Aspire Predator High End PC von MediaMarkt zugelegt hatt und wie viel er dafür hingeblättert hat.

Danke im vorraus.

mfg.
Drénus


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_Wieviel willst du für nen neuen PC ausgeben? 


Soviel wie ich davon jetzt bei Google gesehen hab is der sein Geld nicht wert , sieht zwar toll aus aber.. _


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Da hast du vielleicht den Falschen betrachtet.


750 Watt Netzteil
2x 640 GB Festplatte mit 7.200 Umdrehungen/Min. (vorbereitet für RAID 0)
extraschnelle 150 GB WD-Raptor Festplatte mit 10.000 Umdrehungen/Min.
2x NVIDIA® GeForce® 9800 GTX mit jeweils 512 MB DDR3-RAM und jeweils TV-Out
2x DVI und HDCP-Unterstützung
DVD-Multiformat-Brenner mit Double-Layer-Funktion
Kartenleser
USB 2.0
2 x 10/100/1000 MBit/s Netzwerkkarte (auch für DSL)
24 Monate Herstellergarantie
Microsoft® Betriebssystem Windows® Vista™ Home Premium Edition OEM bereits vorinstalliert (Produktaktivierung nur bei Neuinstallation oder Wechsel von Systemkomponenten erforderlich)
Microsoft® Works OEM

Also ich wiess nicht was du da Gelesen hast, aber ich finde er ist schon mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (27. September 2008)

Halte von der Acer Reihe gar nichts, das was da drin ist bekommst du mit gutem Antec Gehäuse weit günstiger


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

schwachsinns pc mit schwachsinner komponenten auswahl => crap³
wieviel euro willste maximal ausgeben? dann kann ich dir was richtiges bei hardwareversand zusammenstellen


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Weiss nicht genau kommt drauf an....bis so um die 1000-1300 Euro


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Weiss nicht genau kommt drauf an....bis so um die 1000-1300 Euro


1300? da bekommste locker etwas was um einiges mehr leistung als der schrott acer hat, hier im forum gabs schoma en thread, da wollte wer nen pc für 1200 euro, danach kannste dich ruhig orientieren


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Der Rechner sollte wengistens ne ordentliche GK haben, genug Arbeitsspeicher, halt das nötigste für einen Gamer-PC.Boxen Maus Tastatur und Headset halt noch.Aber mal schaun.


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Der Rechner sollte wengistens ne ordentliche GK haben, genug Arbeitsspeicher, halt das nötigste für einen Gamer-PC.Boxen Maus Tastatur und Headset halt noch.Aber mal schaun.


achso mit boxen usw noch, dann stell ich dir schnell nen zusammen, btw der acer pc verdient die bezeichnung high end nicht, wie in dem thread titel ^^


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Jepp,schonmal im Vorraus Danke!
Freue mich schon darauf das ales drauf zu installieren, oder weden die Wichtigsten Systeme/Treiber bereits Installiert.Wenigstens gibt es ne Auswahl zwischen XP und Vista.


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

oder wartma, weil ich bei hardwareversand.de die maus und tastatur nich auswählen kann die ich mir vorgestellt hab würde ich dir einfach empfehlen die PC konfig aus einem der untern threads zu holen und dir dazu als tastatur die G15 von logitech und als maus die G9 von logitech zu holen
mit headsets kenn ich mich leider nich so aus aber als boxen würde ich einfach ne gute 2.1 anlage von logitech oder creative holen, wenns exklusiver sein soll eine von teufel (wird aber dein preis budged sprengen)


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Wie?
Welchen Theard meinst du, handelt es sich NUR um Tastatur und Maus oder um das Komplette Packet?


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63956
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63120

je nachdem nimmste aus diesen threads eine konfiguration und kaufst du von mir genannten teile noch mit dazu


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 *oder* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*CPU-Kühler :* Scythe Mugen Sockel
*Festplatte :*Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
*Gehäuse :* Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70B
*Netzteil :* ATX-Netzteil BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650Watt
*Grafikkarte :* MSI 280GTX-T2D1G-OC, 1024MB, GDDR3
*Laufwerk :* Samsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe
*Mainboard :*ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
*Arbeitsspeicher :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Quad2X DF CL 5


Preis hab ich grad nicht im Kopf - aber wie bestätigt wurde - ne 1A Zusammenstellung und auf jeden fall in deinem Preisrahmen.


_


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Jop Danke.Bin gerade dabei zusammen zu stellen, verwechsel hoffentlich nicht was.Aber wird es auch dort zusammengebaut, wenn ja wie viel Kostets extra?


----------



## HeaD87 (27. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Jop Danke.Bin gerade dabei zusammen zu stellen, verwechsel hoffentlich nicht was.Aber wird es auch dort zusammengebaut, wenn ja wie viel Kostets extra?


20 euro nur
und fals du noch ein betriebssystem brauchst, hol dir windows vista home premium 64bit


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

So,nurnoch das mit dem Netzteil und den beiden Laufwerken.Sollte ich sonst noch an etwas denken?


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit   	
sofort lieferbar 	

266,99 €


266,99 €
Artikel-Nr. HV30SCY1DE 	entfernen
Scythe Mugen Sockel 478,775,754,939,940,AM2 	
sofort lieferbar 	

30,61 €


30,61 €
Artikel-Nr. HV13753SDE 	entfernen
Samsung HD753LJ 750GB S-ATA II, 32MB Cache 	
sofort lieferbar 	

69,54 €


69,54 €
Artikel-Nr. HV203LL7DE 	entfernen
Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70B, ATX,Alu schwarz, ohne Netzteil 	
Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich. 	

158,99 €


158,99 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1128UJDE 	entfernen
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX 	
sofort lieferbar 	

103,89 €


103,89 €
Artikel-Nr. HV207SQRDE 	entfernen
Samsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe 	
sofort lieferbar 	

31,84 €


31,84 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1028MKDE 	entfernen
MSI N280GTX-T2D1G-OC, 1024MB, GDDR3, PCI-Express 	
sofort lieferbar 	

373,89 €


373,89 €
Artikel-Nr. HV20CD96DE 	entfernen
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Quad2X DF CL 5, PC8500/1066 	
sofort lieferbar 	

122,44 €


122,44 €
Artikel-Nr. HV33MVP6DE 	entfernen
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version 	
sofort lieferbar 	

74,37 €


74,37 €
Artikel-Nr. HV27LZB4DE 	entfernen
Logitech Z-4 2.1 System 	
sofort lieferbar 	

57,66 €


57,66 €
Artikel-Nr. HV202LG9DE 	entfernen
Logitech Laser Mouse G9 	
verfügbar ab 03.10.2008 	

51,57 €


51,57 €
Artikel-Nr. HV202G51DE 	entfernen
Logitech G15 refresh Gaming Keyboard 	
sofort lieferbar 	

64,31 €


64,31 €
Artikel-Nr. HV25LDPGDE 	entfernen
Logitech Digital Precision Gaming Headset 	
sofort lieferbar 	

30,89 €


30,89 €


Das ist mein Endpreis---->1500 Mit zusammenbau und allem drum und dran.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_Viel Spass damit - 1A :-)_


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Hab nichts gesagt.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_Wie? :-)_


----------



## DanB (27. September 2008)

Der Tower kostet 150 Euro, habe ich das richtug gesehen? Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel? würde dir eher raten hol dir den billigsten, wo alles rein passt und gut läuft, da sparst du ne menge geld, den es kommt ja nicht aufs Aussehen drauf an, sondern auf die Leistung. 



DanB


----------



## Drénus (27. September 2008)

Naja habe damit kein Großes ProblemDas größere problem ist wie ich das mit dem Zusammenbauen lassen mache, einfach zu der Bemerkung hinzufügen Bitte zusammenbauen oder was?


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_@ DanB - Das ist auch LianLi *g*

Die dürfen so teuer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Drénus

Wenn du auf den Konfigurator gehst , dann kannst du ganz am Ende den Zusammenbau auswählen._


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Zusammenstellung ist 1A

Für Zusammenbau einfach unten auf Service -> Pc-Zusammenbau

Wenn du mit dem PC nur zocken willst, reicht ein E8400 vollkommen, ist in Spielen sogar schneller als der Q9550 z.Z.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Hmm....
muss auch mal schauen ob Saturn welche anbietet, den ich höchstens mit ne GraKa aufrüsten müsste.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Also würde mal sagen die GraKa


GAINWARD
8798 BP8600GT 1024MB DDR2 HDTV
DVI-Anschlüsse (digital): 2; TV-Ausgang; für Betriebssysteme: Win 2000,XP(64),2003(64),Vista; Grafikchipsatz: 8600GT mit 1024MB DDR2 (600/1000MHz); integr. Arbeitsspeicher: 1024 MB; verwendeter Steckplatz: PCI-Express 16x


zu dem hier


MICROSTAR
PROF. Q9300500/6874 Q9300
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB; DVD Geschwindigk. (R/RW/ROM): 18 -fach; CD Geschwindigk. (R/RW/ROM): 52 -fach; Grafikkarte: GeForce 9500GS 512 MB DVI-I, HDMI; Netzw.karte: 10/100/1000; optische Laufwerke: CD-R Laufwerk/DVD Multibrenner DL; Ausgänge: 6 x USB 2.0 (4 x Rückseite, 2 x Front); Eingänge: Firewire, USB; inkl. Software: Works9; Grafikkartenspeicher: 512 MB; Kartenleser: 8 in 1; Sound: on Board; inkl. Betriebssystem: Vista Home Premium; Tastatur; Maus; Prozessortyp: Core 2 Quad Q9300; Prozessorgeschw.: 2,5 GHz; HDD-Kapazität: 500 GB

Sound


LOGITECH
980-000086 Z-CINEMA PC-SOUNDSYSTEM
THX-fähig; Frequenzgang: 30-20.000 Hz; Widerstand: 4 Ohm; Anschlüsse: Direct USB Anschluß; Kopfhöreranschluss; Maße (B/H/T): x x cm; Farbe: Schwarz/Silber; Lautsprechersystem: 2.1 SRS Tru Surround; Musikleistung: 180 Watt; Subwoofer: 110 Watt

oder

LOGITECH
970118-0914 Z 2300
THX-fähig; Frequenzgang: 35-20.000 Hz; Anschlüsse: 3,5mm Klinke; Kopfhöreranschluss; Maße (B/H/T): 28 x 38,1 x 28 cm; Farbe: Silber / Schwarz; Lautsprechersystem: 2.1 Soundsystem; Musikleistung: 200 Watt; Subwoofer: 120 Watt


Headset


CREATIVE
FATALITY GAMING HEADSET
für Betriebssysteme: Ab Windows 98SE - Vista; Betriebsart: Gaming-Headset; integr. Mikrofon; Anschlüsse: 2x 3,5 mm Klinke


Tastatur mit Maus


MICROSOFT
69C-00008 WL LASER DESKTOP 5000 V.2
Tasten für Internetsteuerung; Taste für Multimedia-Funkt.; programmierbar; Funktionstasten Maus: 3; Scroll-Rad; Batterie-/ Akkutyp: 2 x 2 AA; Lademechanik: 4x AA Batterien; Anschlüsse: USB; für Betriebssysteme: ab Win 2000 SP4 & MacOS X 10.2; Farbe: Schwarz/Silber; geeignet für: PC & Notebook; Betriebsart: Funktastatur & Lasermaus; Handballenauflage



das sind so die Sachen die ich mit bei Saturn vorstelle, nicht gerade das Beste aber für einen unter 1000er Preis und auf Ratenzahlung nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Lohnt sich nicht, Grafikkarte ist schrott, Prozi ist lahm, Maus ist nicht gut, Tasta ist mir sowieso generell egal, Headset ist Klasse...

Lieber die Zusammenstellungen hier


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Naja nur ich kann mir keine weiteren 300 Euro herzaubern, und auf raten zahlen erst recht nicht.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2008)

_Hm , wieviel willst du denn nun ausgeben? Neue Zusammenstellung kann ich dir (oder Todeschleicher etc.) auch machen , überhaupt kein Problem._


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , wieviel willst du denn nun ausgeben? Neue Zusammenstellung kann ich dir (oder Todeschleicher etc.) auch machen , überhaupt kein Problem._



hat der TE schon auf der ersten seite geshrieben 



> Weiss nicht genau kommt drauf an....bis so um die 1000-1300 Euro


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Naja das Geld ist eigentlich kein Problem, nur ich kann nicht alles auf einen Schlag ausgeben.Ratenzahlung ist eine Option, schaut einfach das es jedenfalsl Gut genug ist, wo man schön flüssig Spielt, und er nicht all zu Teuer ist, Tastatur und Maus muss ich noch schaun die auch nicht so Teuer sind aber auch bequem^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Dann Optimieren wir mal das alte System:

Prozessor: 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (Boxed)

Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 640 GB

Gehäuse:
Antec P182, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Netzteil:
BeQuiet! Straight Power 450W

Motherboard:
Asus P5Q Pro

Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe 	

Grafikkarte:
MSI R4870-T2D512E-OC, 512MB, PCI-Express

Arbeitsspeicher:
2 x 2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 ATI CrossFire Dual Channel, CL4

OS:
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version

Sound:
Logitech Z-4 2.1 System 	

Maus:
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse

Tastatur:
Logitech G15 refresh Gaming Keyboard

Headset:
Logitech Digital Precision Gaming Headset 

PC-Zusammenbau
-19,99

Zusammen: 1.094,99 €

Nicht viel langsamer...


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

na dann wen das alles ist....da gab es sowas noch wie IDE SCSI S-ATA.Was soll ich damit anfangen?Soundkarten und so?


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

und natürlich was en Lüfter/Kühler.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Uups Prozikühler hab ich vergessen aufzuschreiben :/

Skythe Mugen weiterhin

Und IDE / S-ATA / S-ATA 2 sind schnittstellen für Laufwerke...für dich sind nur S-ATA2-Laufwerke relevant.

Soundkarte...
Wenn du auf perfekten Sound stehst:
Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Music (bulk)
für 52,20 €

bringt aber erst bei 5.1/7.1-Soundsystemen was...
z.B. von Teufel *träum*^^


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2008)

_@ Gothic - ich weiss das , hab von anfang an mit ihm geschrieben :-)

Nur wie er oben geschrieben hat ... : *das sind so die Sachen die ich mit bei Saturn vorstelle, nicht gerade das Beste aber für einen unter 1000er Preis und auf Ratenzahlung nicht schlecht oder?

Naja nur ich kann mir keine weiteren 300 Euro herzaubern, und auf raten zahlen erst recht nicht.*

Nimm das von Todelsschleicher.

IDE SATA etc hat Todesschleicher auch schon erklärt :-)

Als Lüfter nimmst du nen Scythe Mugen._


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Also den zweiten S-ATA holen, und welche Soundkarte würdet ihr für eine 2.1 Logitech empfehlen?


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Sound ist beim MoBo dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

glaube ist ne andere Grafikkarten, soweit ich gelesen habe Funktioneirt die nicht bei Vista.Und an Festplatte sonst nüchts mehr?
Bin halt ein kleiner boon wen es um Rechner geht.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> glaube ist ne andere Grafikkarten, soweit ich gelesen habe Funktioneirt die nicht bei Vista.


Wie bitte? 
Bitte verständlich formulieren


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Da steht das die Grafikkarte für Win ME, Win XP, Win 2000 ist aber da steht nix von Vista.Und mehr Festplatten brauche ich nicht außer einmal  die zweite S-ATA.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Die Grafikkarte ist sowas von Vistakompatibel...das XP/ME usw. ist nur um zu zeigen dass es auch ABWÄRTSKOMPATIBEL ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Laufwerke sind auch in Ordnun so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Irgendwie ist die Grafikakrte nicht drinne.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Irgendwie ist die Grafikakrte nicht drinne ind er Auswahl.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2008)

_Liegt warscheinlich wieder an dem Bug mit dem Netzteil.. ?_


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

HV10255XDE  Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" beige   	

sofort lieferbar


4,98 €
	1 	
HV203KA7DE  Antec P182, ATX, ohne Netzteil 	

sofort lieferbar


108,79 €
	1 	
HVR700P8DE  BE Quiet! Straight Power 700 Watt / BQT E6 	

sofort lieferbar


105,11 €
	1 	
HV20OC48DE  2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 ATI CrossFire Dual Channel, CL4 	

sofort lieferbar


35,21 €
	1 	
HV20OC48DE  2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 ATI CrossFire Dual Channel, CL4 	

sofort lieferbar


35,21 €
	1 	
HVZPCDE  Rechner - Zusammenbau 	

Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.


19,99 €
	1 	
HV20E840DE  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 	

sofort lieferbar


132,68 €
	1 	
HV1028MODE  MSI R4870-T2D512E-OC, 512MB, PCI-Express 	

sofort lieferbar


223,89 €
	1 	
HVZSOFTDE  Software-Installation 	

sofort lieferbar


34,99 €
	1 	
HV30SCYADE  Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2 	

sofort lieferbar


30,64 €
	1 	
HV206SDSDE  Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz 	

sofort lieferbar


10,55 €
	1 	
HV33MVP6DE  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version 	

sofort lieferbar


74,37 €
	1 	
HV1128UJDE  ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX 	

Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.


103,89 €
	1 	
HV1364S2DE  Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB 	

sofort lieferbar


58,89 €
	1


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt auch dieses Netzteil genommen.

BE Quiet! Straight Power 700 Watt / BQT E6  

Da kann ich auch die Grafikkarte nehmen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Du brauchst kein 700 Watt Netzteil für eine 4870er ATI. 500 Watt reichen! Wenn es bei einem 500 Watt Markennetzteil nicht 
auswählbar ist, dann ruf da mal an. 700 Watt sind völlig übertrieben. 

Außerdem hast du bei der Wahl des Speichers Müll gemacht. Du hast 2x 2GB-Kits ausgewählt. Sprich du wirst 4x1GB
Rams bekommen. Wie willst du denn so Dualchannel betreiben???

Das geht nicht. Nur zwei Bänke des Mainboards sind Dualchannel-fähig. Du brauchst also einen 4GB-Kit bestehend aus 2x2 GB Ram. Änder das mal!

Und das mit dem Netzteil sehe ich mir jetzt kurz an.

Edit: Das mit dem Netzteil stimmt wohl. Ist ja einfach nur lachhaft, daß die eine 4870 ATI erst anwählbar machen, wenn man ein 700 Watt Netzteil verbaut, welches völlig überdimensioniert ist. Ruf da an und frage mal nach, ob sie noch zu retten sind.

500 Watt reichen!


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

so eins?
4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Fatal1ty Edition Dual Channel
sind 2x2GB


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Ja genau solche. Aber nimm lieber die hier:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=599

Die haben eine bessere Latenz und kosten nur einen Euro mehr.

Und nimm ja nicht das 700 Watt Netzteil. Bestelle dann lieber morgen telefonisch. Nimm auf keinen Fall mehr als 550 Watt.

Das hier reicht, da verwette ich meine Hosen darauf:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...26&agid=240

Ruf an und frage nach, ob sie noch zu retten sind. Die sollen dir das obere reinbauen.

Ich kenne einen, der hat eine 4870 ATI mit einem alten BQuiet 430 Watt am laufen.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Falscher Prozessorkühler! Du musst den Skythe MUGEN nehmen, der Skythe Andy Samurai Master ist nicht für den Sockel des E8400!


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Falscher Prozessorkühler! Du musst den Skythe MUGEN nehmen, der Skythe Andy Samurai Master ist nicht für den Sockel des E8400!



Wieso steht da dann Sockel 775 mit dabei? oO

Edit: Also so wie ich das sehe sind da mehrere Kits dabei. Eines auch für Sockel 775. So steht es bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieso steht da dann Sockel 775 mit dabei? oO
> 
> Edit: Also so wie ich das sehe sind da mehrere Kits dabei. Eines auch für Sockel 775. So steht es bei Hardwareversand.de


hmm k...verschaut..

Würde aber trotzdem den Mugen nehmen, weil er schlicht besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Puh..... das ist langsam verwirrend^^

Also, den Mugen habe ich nicht in der Liste gefunden, das mit dem Netzteil und der Grafikkarte haut auch nicht hin.Also langsam werde ich wahnsennig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Najut dann schau ich mal wie ich das drehe und wende, aber wenn Saturn jetzt doch den ...na wie heisst der....Ultraforce Game PC(den den man beim BÄM Award gewinnen kann) werd ich hier durchdrehen das da nix von stand das sie des ham.


Den da:

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos RC-1000 Special Edition "Ultraforce"
Grafik: ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3 RAM
Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB RAM DDR2-0800 PC2-06400
Festplatte: 500GB Samsung S-ATA II Festplatte 7.200 U/min.
Laufwerk: 20x DVD-Brenner S-ATA
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 CF-F, AMD 790X Chipsatz, Sockel AM2+


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Also...Kühler:
www.hardwareversand.de -> PC-Komponenten -> CPU -> CPU Kühler/Lüfter -> Scythe -> Scythe Mugen (zweites in der Liste)

Netzteil:
Gehäuse -> Zubehör -> Corsair -> Entweder das Erste in der Liste (ATX-Netzteil Corsair 520W 520 Watt) oder das Letzte in der Liste (ATX-Netzteil Corsair VX550W 550 Watt)

Klar soweit?


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Soll ich das dazu Bestellen falsl es nicht in der Liste erscheint?


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Wenn das Be quiet! nicht erscheint, nimmst du eins von den Corsair-Netzteilen, die sind genausogut, nur teurer und eben mehr Leistung als du zur Zeit brauchst.


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

So, jetzt muss ich noch eine DVD ROM und eine Festplatte aussuchen, nur die vorgegebene Festplatte ist auch nicht in der Liste.Welche sollte ich für DVD ROM und welche für die zweite S-ATA Festplatte nehmen(also habe ich nur eine Festplatte im zweiten Slot und eine DVD ROM).


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

2 Festplatten?


----------



## Drénus (28. September 2008)

Nein^^
Nur eine Festplatte im zweiten S-ATA Slot(schätz ich mal) und ein S-ATA DVD ROM oder welche?


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Joa...wird alles reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Der Saturn-PC ist Schrott. Da ist ein Phenom Quad drin. Wenn Quad, dann den 9550er Intel. Ansonsten hast du mit dem 8400er Dual von Intel weitaus mehr Spielepower.

Und was meinst du mit der Platte und dem Laufwerk. Du nimmst natürlich beide als SATAII. IDE-Kabel braucht kein Mensch mehr im PC, sind viel zu dick und sind nur im Weg.

Diese Platte z.b.

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...83&agid=689

Achte darauf, daß du eine SATA2 nimmst. Du wäre z.b. klasse

Und Brenner z.b. den hier:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...57&agid=699

Wobei es hier völlig wurst ist. Kannst genauso gut einen NEC nehmen oder was auch immer.

Nimm aber einen SATA.

Und die Netzteile erscheinen bei mir alle, auch das BQuiet. Aber das was du beschrieben hast, daß eine 4870er nur anwählbar ist, wenn man ein 700+ Watt Netzteil nimmt, konnte ich auch beobachten.
Deswegen schlage ich vor, du bestellst morgen telefonisch und sagst, daß sie das ändern sollen

Poste dann nochmal die entgültige Zusammenstellung. Kopiere einfach den finalen Warenkorb hier rein.


----------

